# Looking for a Hunting Lease in/around Randolph County



## Kyle2562 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello All!

Currently looking for >500 acres to lease in or around Randolph County, GA for hunting for myself. USAF Veteran/Software Engineer - Professional and Respectful, will treat your land like it's my own! Currently in a club in Cuthbert, but looking to expand a bit. Looking to start leasing as soon a possible, whether if that is now or when leases come up in May.

Shoot me a call or text at (321) 750-2387 (Carl).

Thanks in advance!!


----------

